# What songs help you deal with your anxiety



## DulcitoCandie (Feb 4, 2018)

For me I listen to rap, which is odd because I used to hate it. The songs that help me are:

“Outcast” — NF
“Let You Down” — NF (This one is like your mind talking to you, which helps me alot)


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

+ the velvet underground


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I listen to this over and over. It just ****ing really hits me hard.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Not a particular song but sounds/a combination of sounds; I love natural ones, they relax me, I enjoy most kinds if they are soft and harmonic. It also relaxes me soft (happy or romantic like) jazz (instrumental). 

Truck and flights sound at night relax me a lot as well, especially if combined with frogs, weird, I know, odd reasons :b and birds during the morning.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Music with lyrics about
- positive outlook on life 
- fighting/accepting your painful emotions.

usually accompanied with feel-good or upbaet music.

or angry/sad metal.


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

There's this song called "This Ain't No Place For Animals" by Hands Like Houses and the lyrics have nothing to do with anxiety, but it's rather loud and... desperate maybe? Which doesn't sound like the right choice, but whenever I'm alone and can't stop thinking about all the things I did badly today and all the things I should worry about, I listen to this on full volume and it feels like it drowns out all of my thoughts and somehow expresses my emotions _for_ me, so afterwards I'm always really calm and content.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Most songs by wookiefoot.

Ska music.

Funk music.

Dream trance music.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PostElo93 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello,

Strangely (maybe), when I feel bad about being rejected or feel a little bit drunk for saying or doing something, but I know that I had grapes to do it or that I was in my Right, so this song makes me feel good: '' Ei sei mu '' from A-one. It's a japanese eurobeat song.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I love rap and sometimes really cheesy pop music 
Kodachrome by paul simon always seems to help me feel better


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

killyourheroes said:


> There's this song called "This Ain't No Place For Animals" by Hands Like Houses and the lyrics have nothing to do with anxiety, but it's rather loud and... desperate maybe?


I mean, it IS an emo song.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

Planetary Confinement album by Antimatter


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

If songs could help with anxiety my anxiety would be so minor it wouldn't matter.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> If songs could help with anxiety my anxiety would be so minor it wouldn't matter.


I hereby contest your claim.

How about replacing 'help' with 'ameliorate'?

There are many songs that put my mental disease in perspective. These songs have been INSTRUMENTAL in keeping me alive,keeping me breathing thru heartbreak, unemployment, loneliness, GAD, Sad and depression.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

versikk said:


> I hereby contest your claim.
> 
> How about replacing 'help' with 'ameliorate'?
> 
> ...


Meh


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Meh


Not a big music listener in general then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

No words by Dave ft. MoStack. Samantha by Dave ft. J Hus. Anything by Dave right now.

Usually any rap/hip-hop though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

versikk said:


> Not a big music listener in general then.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yeh I am, sry mate, a friend I have known for over 25 years (my best one) just thrust a metaphorical personality assassination **** down my throat this morning, so I was in a particularly pissy mood.

No offence intended.

I find music can elicit a lot of emotions in me, they just tend not to be of the positive kind. Or very very very very very very very very very very very very very mildly.

Maybe that is unfair though. Music reminds me of particular times extremely well, and particular people, and brings back the feelings associated with those times and people. Unfortunately I am a little disenchanted with this since with a single email a few weeks back someone managed to destroy an album full of said happy memories and turn them into a twisted monstrosity.


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

versikk said:


> I mean, it IS an emo song.


lol true, but I guess it's more of a philosophical/angry type of emo than an anxious one


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Anything that sounds like a goat being butchered with tremolo picking in the background. Speaking of...

666 posts




























Time to get some sun..


----------



## sansastark (Apr 24, 2018)

I wouldn't exactly say _help_ but lil peep's songs like 'we think too much', 'crybaby', or 'five degrees' really helps me to cry and I always feel a bit better when I let it all out.
But when I want to do the opposite thing, I usually listen to Disney music lol. Or my all-time favorite movie or tv series soundtracks.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Motivational songs:






The music from the Fairy Tail anime is extremely motivating to me.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

Anything Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------

